# Grinder for MrBoots2u



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

so The mythos is moving on and it appears dear old mr boots will be without a grinder for about a month or so, so he has come cap in hand to the chap!!!

But why not let you lot decide which grinder he should have to further his coffee journey...


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

1982 Iberital MC1


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

nice could do that !!!!


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Hausgrind to build up muscle strength


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

Some sort of blade grinder would take it to a whole new level!!


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

EK43 loan I think he contributes enough around here to deserve at least a little play


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

liking the blade idea, the hausgrind is not available but perhaps a porlex


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

he will be able to play on his own ek43 in due time, this is about a new experience for him


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

CoffeeJohnny said:


> EK43 loan I think he contributes enough around here to deserve at least a little play


You are clearly missing the point here, lol


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I know, I know. The airconditioning unit with the impossible-to-use display screen/settings ! Cappriccio


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Dualit blade spice grinder - good practise for the bigger one


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Surely he has a cheese grater that he can use in the interim


----------



## Jon V (Feb 24, 2014)

http://cdn0.procook.co.uk/images-cdn/library/stock/originals/5190_lifestyle.jpg?


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Pestle and mortar?


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

Lend him the EK but keep the thwacker - the famous TSK mod should soon get the pattern on the infamous curtains covered up (along with everything else in the kitchen)


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

I wonder where the Mythos could be going?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

You are all too kind ......


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> he will be able to play on his own ek43 in due time, this is about a new experience for him


Experience or judging by Gary's suggestions a nightmare


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

i think the azkoyen would be a great challenge for you


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> i think the azkoyen would be a great challenge for you


It would be a challenge to get it in the kitchen

and more of a challenge to get is past Liz


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

got a k30 but you have already had one of those, and a lacimbali magnum but alas this would also not present you with a challenge


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Since the ek was a step back in terms of when it was made I think he should re discover the joys of a mortar and pestle.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> It would be a challenge to get it in the kitchen
> 
> and more of a challenge to get is past Liz


Wonder what he keeps in the cupboard directly behind the grinder - coffee beans possibly??


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Nino nino nino nino ....


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Well my loan machine has been stripped back to minimal & 'modded'. Actually sweep clean(ish) now


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Lend him a nice conical, so he can see what a mistake this EK thing is!


----------



## oop north (Jun 23, 2013)

How quick's it going? I might need to take my SJ for my LI lessons next week!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

oop north said:


> How quick's it going? I might need to take my SJ for my LI lessons next week!


Thursday.....lol lesson, what not to do more like .


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Lend him a Santos? or and MC2 doser version lol.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Charliej said:


> Lend him a Santos? or and MC2 doser version lol.


Where is the not like button......


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

I reckon just take a suicide coffee, beans in the mouth and chew to achieve the desired grind...follow this with off the boil hot water, preferably 92 degrees...swill gently and swallow.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

c_squared said:


> I reckon just take a suicide coffee, beans in the mouth and chew to achieve the desired grind...follow this with off the boil hot water, preferably 92 degrees...swill gently and swallow.


Sounds like Mr Bean when he over-slept!

DB


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

So you're back to mahlkonig?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Krups Expert GVX231 Burr Coffee Grinder.....and a jam jar!!!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Krups Expert GVX231 Burr Coffee Grinder.....and a jam jar!!!


Massive git......


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Massive git......


You are getting an EK though


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Not entirely, he could change his mind if he tried before he buyed



garydyke1 said:


> You are clearly missing the point here, lol


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

CoffeeJohnny said:


> Not entirely, he could change his mind if he tried before he buyed


I've tried I've buyed

I'll borrow the versalab Dave once you've got it from Ron









please please pretty please ...


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

ok then entirely missed.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

How about this


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Awwwww my spoon grinder , the spooneratic 3000 is better than that

versalab versalab versalab


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

I say some sandpaper - different grit levels depending on if for espresso or pourover.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

michaelg said:


> I say some sandpaper - different grit levels depending on if for espresso or pourover.


hmmmm , feeling the love







not....

cruel cruel cruel..


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I've found just the right thing, its a very well made hand grinder with a long and distinguished pedigree and almost bombproof in it's simplicity:


----------



## oop north (Jun 23, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Thursday.....lol lesson, what not to do more like .


Ah well, as long as I learn something!


----------



## haventadog (Nov 4, 2013)

And if you can't muster the correct grinder, there's only one answer to grind consistency.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sophie, you are spoiling him......decaf as well!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

haventadog said:


> And if you can't muster the correct grinder, there's only one answer to grind consistency.


Nooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Versalab versalab versalab .....


----------



## haventadog (Nov 4, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Sophie, you are spoiling him......decaf as well!


I promised to give him new experiences. I'm a woman bound by her words


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Can I just have the versalab please ....


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

In a word......no


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> In a word......no


Worth a try ....









Can you be a little more clear though ?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Nooooooooooooooooooo


----------

